# DirectX 12



## Yona (Mar 6, 2016)

I noticed that OBS Studio still continue to use the old DirectX 11
I would suggest considerably to start using the API for DirectX 12
In Xbox is currently 50% performance increase (20% in GPU and 30% in CPU)
In PC probably very similar.
I understand that DirectX 12 is only supported in Windows 10
But you just have to see the share of people who already use Windows 10 and as each day continues to increase.
Maybe it's likely to have version of OBS Studio in both versions (Directx 11 and Directx 12) for those who do not want to upgrade and for people who want more performance.
Regards.


----------



## Sapiens (Mar 6, 2016)

Supporting DX12 isn't going to give OBS a 20-30% performance boost, it would just allow it to capture DX12 content.


----------



## Yona (Mar 6, 2016)

Sapiens said:


> Supporting DX12 isn't going to give OBS a 20-30% performance boost, it would just allow it to capture DX12 content.


really what I wanted to refer is that using directx 12 (native of Windows 10), use less CPU and GPU, allowing less losses FPS while using OBS


----------



## Harold (Mar 6, 2016)

According to what?

Your assumption about where the bottleneck is?

Because it's not where you think it is.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 6, 2016)

Yona said:


> really what I wanted to refer is that using directx 12 (native of Windows 10), use less CPU and GPU, allowing less losses FPS while using OBS



DX12 isn't magic, it won't improve OBS' performance.


----------



## unclemusclez (Apr 23, 2016)

Osiris said:


> DX12 isn't magic, it won't improve OBS' performance.



When streaming games that use DX12, it should drastically increase performance for multiple reasons. it should release some of the tension on the CPU for one. This should not be overlooked.


----------



## Sapiens (Apr 23, 2016)

That's not how it works.  The game might benefit from DX12, but OBS will only benefit in that it will be able to capture the game.


----------



## unclemusclez (Apr 23, 2016)

Sapiens said:


> That's not how it works.  The game might benefit from DX12, but OBS will only benefit in that it will be able to capture the game.



This is false. The GPU will be able to manage the game and streaming (as well as any other graphical tasks) at the same, time better. This will increase Game performance, and the quality of the stream. OBS takes away from the performance of games. On top of that, the CPU will be able to distribute tasks better from both the game and OBS.


----------



## Suslik V (Apr 23, 2016)

Most encoding tasks completed by CPU, if your system suffering from CPU overload, then dx12 doesn't resolve your problems. Now Studio uses 2D transformations (shaders) of dx10 and this api layer covers all internal requirements of OBS Studio software. GPU - used for composing, CPU - for encoding.

I think dx12 support could be added soon, it is unavoidable event for OBS Studio's future, but not in cost of current compatibility and stability. If you can develop things - join!


----------



## Osiris (Apr 23, 2016)

unclemusclez said:


> This is false. The GPU will be able to manage the game and streaming (as well as any other graphical tasks) at the same, time better. This will increase Game performance, and the quality of the stream. OBS takes away from the performance of games. On top of that, the CPU will be able to distribute tasks better from both the game and OBS.



The GPU is barely used by OBS, when compared to how much games use it. OBS uses the CPU for encoding (by default), there is no DirectX involved there.
And the quality of the stream will definitely not improve.


----------



## DataMeister (Apr 23, 2016)

What does Settings > Advanced > Renderer >  Direct3D 11 or OpenGL do differently?


----------



## Osiris (Apr 23, 2016)

Nothing much, other then that they use different graphical libraries to render the scene.


----------



## DataMeister (Apr 23, 2016)

And that is what the OP is likely talking about. Would a Direct3D 12 library for rendering the scene allow removal of any bottle necks and improve performance. From what I understand DirectX 12 mainly benefits from multi-threading improvements so maybe screen capture / streaming doesn't lend itself to multi threading enough to matter.


----------



## unclemusclez (Apr 23, 2016)

Osiris said:


> The GPU is barely used by OBS, when compared to how much games use it. OBS uses the CPU for encoding (by default), there is no DirectX involved there.
> And the quality of the stream will definitely not improve.



Not with more modern Encoding platforms, i.e. AMD VCE.


----------



## Osiris (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes. but that still doesn't involve DirectX for the actual encoding.
DirectX 12 isn't some magic solution that will make everything better.


----------



## moriz1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Osiris said:


> DirectX 12 isn't some magic solution that will make everything better.



totally true.

in fact, in the limited examples that we have access to, DX12 actually makes things WORSE. for example, the DX12 patch for Rise of the Tomb Raider made performance drop across the board, often substantially.


----------



## Gamecraft03 (Jun 19, 2016)

What i can say is that OBS even wont install on DirectX12 and wy not uppgrade it to directx12 insted of doing nothing and letting the users take care of the problem!?


----------



## Mroczny_Gustaw (Jun 19, 2016)

Gamecraft03 said:


> What i can say is that OBS even wont install on DirectX12 and wy not uppgrade it to directx12 insted of doing nothing and letting the users take care of the problem!?



then stop doing nothing and code stuff you want. Github awaits your commits
wtf is wrong with ppl thinking dx12 will magically make them able to time travel, cure cancer and fix their washing machine


----------



## Gamecraft03 (Jun 19, 2016)

But why why not simply uppdate it compatible to windows 10 and directX12 and every one should be happy? isn't that good ???


----------



## Simes (Jun 19, 2016)

It works fine on Windows 10.


----------



## Gamecraft03 (Jun 19, 2016)

??? i can't even install it sorry every one for the atitude erlier


----------



## Sapiens (Jun 19, 2016)

@Gamecraft03 Installation problems have nothing to do with DirectX 12 support.  If you need help with installing the program then make your own thread and give a detailed description of what's happening.


----------



## Gamecraft03 (Jun 19, 2016)

Sapiens said:


> @Gamecraft03 Installation problems have nothing to do with DirectX 12 support.  If you need help with installing the program then make your own thread and give a detailed description of what's happening.


Yes every time i install it commiits error and tels me that i missing directx (i using DirectX12)


----------



## Sapiens (Jun 19, 2016)

Download the DirectX Web Installer from http://obsproject.com/go/dxwebsetup

If the web installer won't work, try the DirectX Dependency Fixer from http://obsproject.com/forum/resources/directx-dependency-fixer-dxfix.87/

(And in the future please actually read my posts, I asked you to make your own thread instead of further derailing this one with an unrelated issue.)


----------

